# Wago 750-8202 Automatisches Übertragen Image von SD - Karte auf PFC200



## MartinF. (18 April 2016)

Ich würde gerne ein CoDeSys Programm + sämtliche aktuellen Einstellungen des Gerätes auf einer SD-Karte speichern, so dass ich bei einem neuen Gerät die Karte einfach nur reinstecken muss und das Programm automatisch geladen wird. Ich habe dazu eine Anleitung von WAGO bekommen, die leider total unverständlich und teilweise zusammenhanglos ist. Vielleicht hat jemand schonmal etwas Ähnliches gemacht und kann mir weiter helfen.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2016)

Hi martin,

hast du die Anleitung als PDF erhalten und eventuell als Direktlink verfügbar?
Ich setze mich auch bald an das Thema und würde es auch gerne mal bearbeiten.

Falls sonst keiner hilft, kann ich dir dann später ggf. weiterhelfen. 
Zwei Hirne verstehen es vielleicht besser 

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## MartinF. (18 April 2016)

Anhang anzeigen HowTo_AutoCopySD-CardImage2InternalFlashOnBoot.txt

Das ist das was ich bekommen habe. Die datei cpsd2intern ist sobald du mit dem WBM das systembackup machst automatisch mit dabei. ich verstehe nur nicht wie das ganze funkionieren soll nachdem ich die datei wie beschrieben verändert habe.


----------

